# Buffed.de Tooltip



## Elloran (29. Januar 2008)

Tach,

ich frage mich ob man eure Itembilder z.b.(Klick) als Tooltip auf der eigenen Gildenhompage verwenden darf?

Wenn ja unter welchen vorraussetzungen?

so far....
elloran


----------

